# Help identify battery please



## Heino13 (4/12/15)

Hi

I found 4 of these




How can I check their amperage? 

Will they be safe to use in my vtc mini?


----------



## Andre (4/12/15)

Seems those are more for laptops and have a continuous discharge rating of only 4.3 A. I would not recommend using them in a mod at all. 
http://www.conrad.com/ce/en/product...ttery-ICR-18650-NH-SP-Emmerich-ICR-18650NH-SP

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz (4/12/15)

Probably only usefull for a powerbank to charge your cellphone.


----------



## Heino13 (4/12/15)

Thanks a lot guys 
Will buy proper new ones


----------



## Drmzindec (4/12/15)

I wouldn't recommend using this battery for vaping, the discharge amps are way too low. It might actually melt in or your hand.

http://en.b2b168.com/s168-27470126.html

*Fong Kong Battery*

2200mAh: 5A
2150mAh (min): 5A
2 Nominal voltage: 3.6V
Charging voltage limit (maximum): 4.2 ± .05 V
Discharge termination voltage (min.): 2.75 ± 0.10V
Charging current (standard): 5A
Discharge current (standard): 5A
Charging current (fast): 5A to 40 ℃
Discharge current (fast): 5A
Discharge current (maximum): 5A
Internal resistance: 70m Ω

*Sony VTC4*

Rated capacity: 2100mAh (high drain)
Minimum capacity: 2000mAh
Initial discharging current: 15A
Maximum continuous charging current: 6.5A
Maximum continuous discharging current: 30A
Voltage: 3.8V
Nominal operating voltage: 3.2V
Maximum charge voltage: 4.2V
Discharge cut-off voltage: 2.5V


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/12/15)

In general, anything ICR should be seen as a 'not for vaping' battery, even if some ICRs do have protection circuits built in. Two years ago, with the high-end mods only supplying up to around 20W, and with most people not sub-ohming, maybe. With the current entry-level mods and sub-ohm tanks, using ICR batteries is definitely not a good idea as you will exceed the battery's maximum safe discharge rating.

Your best bet is to use IMR or INR batteries, and the best is to get them from trusted vape shops or suppliers. Some mods do use LiPo batteries, but these have been designed specifically to accommodate the LiPo packaging and most of these are not removable.

Another thing, the top battery in your pic has some tearing / damage on the outer wrap. If any of your 14,18,22, or 32000 series batteries has a damaged wrap, remove them from your vaping rotation until you can re-wrap them. The outer shell is the negative and the top cap the positive, and on the top side of the battery the 2 poles are only a few mm apart. Pushing this into a mod or even a charger can potentially short out the two poles, which will cause the battery to vent.
If you are not able to re-wrap them, rather get rid of them, preferably into a recycle bin. Use some tape (insulation, sellotape, masking tape) to insulate the ends, as you probably don't want your local Pick-n-Pay to burn down by mistake. 

There are many resources on the net, some unfortunately older and not kept up to date. Something on the chemistry differences at http://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-w.../18880255-battery-chemistry-finally-explained and safety at http://batterybro.com/pages/18650-battery-safety.

Here is our local link http://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-battery-safety-grades-table.t14853/ in the same subforum as this thread ( Stickied in Forums / Hardware / Batteries ) , which links to reddit and in turn the actual resource on ECF where an oft updated version of Mooch's Battery Safety Grades table is available in PDF form.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/15)

Awesome informative post @Kuhlkatz !

@Heino13 , great advice in this thread.


----------

